# Counselling



## Busy B (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi- 
I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a counsellor in the Reading/Newbury/Basingstoke area?  My hubby doesn't want to do another round of treatment, while I know I need to give it one more go.  So this is a stalemate.
Any advice/help
Many thanks
BBx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Busy B,

I would really recommend going on to the British Infertility Association Counselling (BICA) website to find a counsellor near to you. You can search by postcode http://bica.net/directory.
If you are having/have had treatment via an ivf clinic, then they will have a counsellor and may offer it free of charge?

Best of luck,

Daisy x

/links


----------

